# What is your most disliked activity that you do for work?



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 26, 2021)

My most hated task is dealing with customs.  I absolutely hate doing it and therefore try to buy everything I possibly can from within the USA.  It's not quite on the level of getting dental work done but it's close.  Since I am purchasing more than most of my suppliers can handle or are willing to let me purchase at a time I have to buy abroad.  I've dealt with customs once before and it took a ton of time and was downright frustrating.  Everything has to be coded correctly.  It was back and forth with the broker for a week trying to figure out what to code it as.  I had to buy a customs bond.  There was many other frustrations of that task.  I told myself after it was done I would never do it again and now I'm going to have to do it at least two more times.  I imagine this time will be worse than the last as it's not just one product.  While everything I am importing is legal it doesn't eliminate the headaches of dealing with customs.  There is many more aspects of that task than I care to mention.  We all have our issues ordering international.  It's no easier when the products are legal.  It's just a different type of headache.  

Slic.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Documentation. I hate it. No mater how I write it everyone complains they don't understand it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Picking up after grown lazy ass supposed adults.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2021)

That you can be a hero one day and a zero the next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 26, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> My most hated task is dealing with customs.  I absolutely hate doing it and therefore try to buy everything I possibly can from within the USA.  It's not quite on the level of getting dental work done but it's close.  Since I am purchasing more than most of my suppliers can handle or are willing to let me purchase at a time I have to buy abroad.  I've dealt with customs once before and it took a ton of time and was downright frustrating.  Everything has to be coded correctly.  It was back and forth with the broker for a week trying to figure out what to code it as.  I had to buy a customs bond.  There was many other frustrations of that task.  I told myself after it was done I would never do it again and now I'm going to have to do it at least two more times.  I imagine this time will be worse than the last as it's not just one product.  While everything I am importing is legal it doesn't eliminate the headaches of dealing with customs.  There is many more aspects of that task than I care to mention.  We all have our issues ordering international.  It's no easier when the products are legal.  It's just a different type of headache.
> 
> Slic.


Customs broker can do all that shit for you for pretty cheap not worth filling all that shit out yourself. Every time I shipped something international just did that i would lose more money not working trying to do all that shit myself.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Babysitting subcontractors. Im still fairly young and its just embarassing for everyone when I have to explain to a 50 year old foreman for one of my subcontractors why their work quality is unacceptable.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 26, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Customs broker can do all that shit for you for pretty cheap not worth filling all that shit out yourself. Every time I shipped something international just did that i would lose more money not working trying to do all that shit myself.



I have a broker.  Do you suggest I look around and see if there are better ones out there?  It cost about $700 last time.  I've heard from others it can be done around $400.  

Slic.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 26, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> I have a broker.  Do you suggest I look around and see if there are better ones out there?  It cost about $700 last time.  I've heard from others it can be done around $400.
> 
> Slic.


Yeah 100% should be even cheaper just for the customs paperwork I think like $250-$300 last time forward air did it for me for free was just a LTL custom window from Canada but still was nice of them. 

Shits not worth doing unless you greet at it any mess up will hold your shipment up for a long time especially with today’s delays.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 26, 2021)

Dealing with people that don’t understand what I do yet attempt to tell me how I should do my job. The fact that I never ask questions and just get the job done tells them I have knowledge they aren’t aware of, yet they don’t know how to get me to amplify what I know. They think that if they have more control over me, they will get more. It’s the opposite and right now I work for a department for which I have no benefit working for & thank God I have my business doing what I love while I’m being passed around like a cum dump to the bosses I work for in the government. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 26, 2021)

Paperwork. He state hounds us for paperwork it never even looks at.

Example: I have to do quarterly summaries. Got behind and needed to upload four to a clients file. I accidentally uploaded the same one four times. When I realized what I did I thought, lets see what happens. I got an email from the case manager that said "Thanks, looks great"... They dont even read this shit.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

I hate when people interrupt my naps. Or when I'm told wanking while on a video conference call is inappropriate.

Yes, I live a difficult life. Feel my pain 🥺


----------



## Spear (Sep 26, 2021)

Zoom meetings with my team of nerds. I’m the dumbest guy in the room, but I’m the only personal who isn’t antisocial/ introverted. 

So I get promoted and have to deal with these guys who I’m pretty sure are all mostly on the spectrum, not that there is anything wrong with it, but having group meetings and forcing people to speak who HATE DOING SO is so awkward week after week.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

Spear said:


> Zoom meetings with my team of nerds. I’m the dumbest guy in the room, but I’m the only personal who isn’t antisocial/ introverted.
> 
> So I get promoted and have to deal with these guys who I’m pretty sure are all mostly on the spectrum, not that there is anything wrong with it, but having group meetings and forcing people to speak who HATE DOING SO is so awkward week after week.


Put one of them in a leadership role within the team. Make them create a deck that they each have to speak to a slide on. 

I have a lot of tips if you really want, and are in a position to make it happen. I've done this all the way from a lowly technical leader within a team, all the way up to a C-level direct report.

After they get out of their comfort zone, and get recognized as "the guy", they tend to transform as a person and create more leaders within the team... because everyone likes to be recognized for their skills even if it doesn't seem like they do.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 26, 2021)

My main concern is doing paperwork just hate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 26, 2021)

Intubating infants born prematurely (25-36 weeks). Mom, Dad, family, medical personnel, all eyes on you, hear a pin drop quiet, and if you don't kick that field goal that kid's gonna die right now right here......yeah, probably that.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 26, 2021)

My least favorite part of work prior to retiring was terminating people. I was a final interview for every single employee that ever worked for my company and I took a lot of pride in only hiring those who would fit the company culture. Sometimes that means you have to let people go you really don't want to.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Spear said:


> Zoom meetings with my team of nerds. I’m the dumbest guy in the room, but I’m the only personal who isn’t antisocial/ introverted.
> 
> So I get promoted and have to deal with these guys who I’m pretty sure are all mostly on the spectrum, not that there is anything wrong with it, but having group meetings and forcing people to speak who HATE DOING SO is so awkward week after week.


I would like that twice if I could. Though zoom meetings (slack in our case) workout better than in person meetings. A lot of what would normally require verbal skills gets done in the background in chat.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> I would like that twice if I could. Though zoom meetings (slack in our case) workout better than in person meetings. A lot of what would normally require verbal skills gets done in the background in chat.


Honestly, this annoys me. Because if it can be done in the background, then they should just wrap the meeting and work offline and reconvene. Or they should have a separate break out session and rejoin when they are done. Extra people sitting on a call usually always gets into cluster fuckery at some point.

My time is worth more than to act as a baby sitter to make sure things get done. At the same time, if others have things they need to get done inside a meeting, then I hate having a larger audience who will just slow down the conversation.

But then again, what I'm complaining about is something that a quality program or project manager should be driving. If it's not, then they usually get a call from me post meeting to let them know they need to get step up their resource management game.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2021)

Shit that is not in my job description because we are low on personnel or the personnel we do have either don't know how to do their job or they are lazy.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 26, 2021)

mandatory political correctness and cancel culture training.  Being told what I can and cannot say in the work environment. Gotta love the freedoms we used to enjoy in the USA. That’s long gone now. Ok I’m getting off topic.……


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 26, 2021)

CloCKing in. Lol


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dealing with VIP guests from outside of the company. I go to pick up one guest from his hotel. He is eating breakfast in the lobby. I tell him "sir, we are on a tight time frame, we need to leave in five minutes. " He doesn't look up, he tells me "You'll wait. Your here to pick me up, you won't leave without me."

Checking in clueless visitors. "I'm here for Mike, uh, I forgot his last name, can you help me?"
"Sir, we have 10,000 people in this building,  300 Mike's. Give me something more to work with, and I can help you ".

There isn't any glory in security. It's mostly babysitting and enforcing common sense.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> CloCKing in. Lol


What's a clock?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

Work Nightlife industry, the bottle servers for the club are considered "Models" they have to maintain a certain weight and get checked periodically. They get lined up and have to jump on the scale. Part of their hiring agreement. When club or bar managers can't do I will, I'm a security manager.
  The look on their faces when they step on the scale, some have gained a bit. If you get put on "30 day notice" could potentially lose their jobs, they make alot of money in Vegas. I don't care I'll fudge their weight, if they've been good to me or have a good reputation with the security hosts. They help the guys make tips.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Dealing with VIP guests from outside of the company. I go to pick up one guest from his hotel. He is eating breakfast in the lobby. I tell him "sir, we are on a tight time frame, we need to leave in five minutes. " He doesn't look up, he tells me "You'll wait. Your here to pick me up, you won't leave without me."
> 
> Checking in clueless visitors. "I'm here for Mike, uh, I forgot his last name, can you help me?"
> "Sir, we have 10,000 people in this building,  300 Mike's. Give me something more to work with, and I can help you ".
> ...


How you have patience for such bullshittery is beyond me. Then again I never had the opportunity to have kids, and I'm sure that would've taught me a lot in the patience department. 

I couldn't deal with what you wrote. You are mother Teresa, or something 😂


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 26, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> CloCKing in. Lol



Me to brother!! ESP on Mondays lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 26, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Work Nightlife industry, the bottle servers for the club are considered "Models" they have to maintain a certain weight and get checked periodically. They get lined up and have to jump on the scale. Part of their hiring agreement. When club or bar managers can't do I will, I'm a security manager.
> The look on their faces when they step on the scale, some have gained a bit. If you get put on "30 day notice" could potentially lose their jobs, they make alot of money in Vegas. I don't care I'll fudge their weight, if they've been good to me or have a good reputation with the security hosts. They help the guys make tips.



…they help they guys with their lips ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Dealing with VIP guests from outside of the company. I go to pick up one guest from his hotel. He is eating breakfast in the lobby. I tell him "sir, we are on a tight time frame, we need to leave in five minutes. " He doesn't look up, he tells me "You'll wait. Your here to pick me up, you won't leave without me."
> 
> Checking in clueless visitors. "I'm here for Mike, uh, I forgot his last name, can you help me?"
> "Sir, we have 10,000 people in this building, 300 Mike's. Give me something more to work with, and I can help you ".
> ...



Reminds me so much of working protection. Shit was so annoying when they would do this or just make themselves a fucking target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supreme666leader (Sep 26, 2021)

Everything ... It all starts with waking up early to do something i dont want to do. If im not getting paid to lift fuck bitches or play video games i dont want to be doing it


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 26, 2021)

May sound weird, but I hate doing nothing.  I had to sit at work for 18hrs yesterday doing nothing but eating sleeping and watching tv.. just being on stand by in case a train breaks down.  I HATE that! Makes the day drag on so long


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 26, 2021)

All of it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Missing life. 😔


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Missing life. 😔


You'll be a crypto millionaire soon enough. I hope that maybe you'll wake up one December morning like I did and damn near have a heart attack from checking your accounts... hell, I hope a lot of people get that lucky.

Working, as in a job that's a grind (whether it's physical or a desk job) really detracts from enjoying life... But I say this as a person who fully admits they are lazy AF when it comes to this aspect of life 😂


----------



## j2048b (Sep 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You'll be a crypto millionaire soon enough. I hope that maybe you'll wake up one December morning like I did and damn near have a heart attack from checking your accounts... hell, I hope a lot of people get that lucky.
> 
> Working, as in a job that's a grind (whether it's physical or a desk job) really detracts from enjoying life... But I say this as a person who fully admits they are lazy AF when it comes to this aspect of life 😂


I want to be a crypto millionaire but im to dumb for half of it tbh....

Work....dealing with co-workers...they are pricks, im newer to my recent position and they hate helping me and i want to curb check all of them.....

That and id rather work from home after getting a taste of it, was so damn nice


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I want to be a crypto millionaire but im to dumb for half of it tbh....
> 
> Work....dealing with co-workers...they are pricks, im newer to my recent position and they hate helping me and i want to curb check all of them.....
> 
> That and id rather work from home after getting a taste of it, was so damn nice


Here's the thing about crypto... You can be dumb as a door nail and get lucky. It's not as good as it used to be about 5-7 years ago, but there's still money in that pot if you can stomach riding the roll coaster that is crypto... Thats probably the hardest part IMO.

I think CJ probably knows more about crypto than i do. I'm literally an idiot who said one year "sure, I have money to burn.. let me throw a random pile of cash into these coins I know nothing about".

Miracles still happen, even in this modern era.😁


----------



## GSgator (Sep 26, 2021)

I hate dealing with the   Commissioning/testing engineers  . I’m not trying to  offend anyone here that’s in that line of work lol seems like most of the ones I have to deal with have a hard time dealing  with issues on a job site 3  dimensional  aspect. There paid to commission and test all the different systems yet most have no clue  on the ends and outs of how the systems work.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Here's the thing about crypto... You can be dumb as a door nail and get lucky. It's not as good as it used to be about 5-7 years ago, but there's still money in that pot if you can stomach riding the roll coaster that is crypto... Thats probably the hardest part IMO.
> 
> I think CJ probably knows more about crypto than i do. I'm literally an idiot who said one year "sure, I have money to burn.. let me throw a random pile of cash into these coins I know nothing about".
> 
> Miracles still happen, even in this modern era.😁


I do not. I just hitched my ride to 2 ponies that I think will have higher odds of success. Still just a lottery ticket. 🤞🤞


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 27, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> CloCKing in. Lol



My last job where I clocked in from 9 to 5 we had a competition of sorts of how many smoke breaks we could get away with.  All of management smoked and about half my coworkers.  I had one coworker that spent 45 minutes out of every hour smoking.  I spent a total of 1 hour smoking including my lunch break and there seemed to be some issue between smoking for 30 minutes lunch break + 30 minutes once a day vs 45 minutes out of every hour.  I never understood what the problem was between 1 hour of straight smoking vs 45 minutes.  It was reported to HR but got nowhere due to the behavior of management to spend the majority of their shift outside smoking.  This is what a job that got government funding was like.  

Slic.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 27, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> My last job where I clocked in from 9 to 5 we had a competition of sorts of how many smoke breaks we could get away with.  All of management smoked and about half my coworkers.  I had one coworker that spent 45 minutes out of every hour smoking.  I spent a total of 1 hour smoking including my lunch break and there seemed to be some issue between smoking for 30 minutes lunch break + 30 minutes once a day vs 45 minutes out of every hour.  I never understood what the problem was between 1 hour of straight smoking vs 45 minutes.  It was reported to HR but got nowhere due to the behavior of management to spend the majority of their shift outside smoking.  This is what a job that got government funding was like.
> 
> Slic.


The only smoke breaks I take are the ones through the park with my 420 vape pen; no cigarette nor nicotine here.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 27, 2021)

Writing status reports is the task I most hate.


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 3, 2021)

Dealing with customers that watched a you tube video on concreting and think they know more than my 25 years of experience on site


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 3, 2021)

For the company I just left, it was the vendor calls.  They heavily recruited me from another place, and were literally on their last legs, circling the drain.  The average age of their accounts payable was around 200 days.  Can you imagine going 200 days without paying your bills?  Also, the lawsuits for nonpayment were arriving at a rate of two per week...

There was some other stuff going on that literally put me between a rock and a hard place with regards to their fiduciary responsibilities.  My choice was to do the right thing on their behalf or resign immediately.  That is the first time in my career that I have EVER been put in that situation!


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 4, 2021)

IronSoul said:


> That you can be a hero one day and a zero the next
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen bro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 4, 2021)

IronSoul said:


> That you can be a hero one day and a zero the next
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you in the police  force bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 4, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Work Nightlife industry, the bottle servers for the club are considered "Models" they have to maintain a certain weight and get checked periodically. They get lined up and have to jump on the scale. Part of their hiring agreement. When club or bar managers can't do I will, I'm a security manager.
> The look on their faces when they step on the scale, some have gained a bit. If you get put on "30 day notice" could potentially lose their jobs, they make alot of money in Vegas. I don't care I'll fudge their weight, if they've been good to me or have a good reputation with the security hosts. They help the guys make tips.


It would be pretty cool if they had this "models" rule in the corporate environment.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

Killing time when it is raining. Usauly the day is shot and we end up working I. The shop or driving around aimlessly. I would rather be soaked and productive then dry
And bored.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 4, 2021)

Talking to you fuckers on here. You really need to leave me alone so I can get shit done lol.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscured78 (Oct 4, 2021)

Dealing with snowflakes and winers, criers, complainers, and liars.


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Dealing with snowflakes and winers, criers, complainers, and liars.


So you work from home?  🤣🤣🤣

(just busting balls)


----------



## Obscured78 (Oct 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So you work from home?  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> (just busting balls)


Lol no! I’m blessed with a great wife and kids. It’s the ungrateful folks I work with.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 26, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you in the police  force bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Haha I’m not. Involved in an organization where numbers are everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 26, 2022)

I hate the computer work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 26, 2022)

When I actually have to go out in the field because guys aren’t doing their job correctly or trying to give away claims but even then it’s not that bad. 
I’m extremely lucky.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 26, 2022)

Projects with extremely poorly defined requirements / scope. I just know that the requirements are going to change fifteen times and fuck the entire workflow and schedule up every time they do.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 26, 2022)

Demonstrating exploitabity of vulnerabilities in network infrastructure, Web applications, and other systems; providing remediation "roadmaps," to include guidance on how to resolve or otherwise mitigate findings; and watching organizations find new ways to delay action on corrective measures.  I have performed this work for retailers, finance, healthcare, etc, but the lack of security policy in critical infrastructure environments, alongside the apathetic response from decision-makers and lack of funding or other commitment to harden security postures, was especially disheartening.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 26, 2022)

knightmare999 said:


> Demonstrating exploitabity of vulnerabilities in network infrastructure, Web applications, and other systems; providing remediation "roadmaps," to include guidance on how to resolve or otherwise mitigate findings; and watching organizations find new ways to delay action on corrective measures.  I have performed this work for retailers, finance, healthcare, etc, but the lack of security policy in critical infrastructure environments, alongside the apathetic response from decision-makers and lack of funding or other commitment to harden security postures, was especially disheartening.


I can tell you _love _your IT job.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 26, 2022)

Onboarding.  I hate investing time in training people who are going to leave in no time.  I can't tell you how many times we have put people through all the training and videos (about 5 hours worth of dumb shit) for them to vanish at their first break.  

I could simplify it very easily...

Like so, "it's either hot or cold with no in between.  You'll breathe sawdust all day and on most days you'll bleed.  You'll leave here dog ass tired and covered in shit every day.  Do you need a job this bad?"

If the answer is yes, cool, let's fuck some shit up.  If not, sayonara.


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 26, 2022)

My patients.  All of them and their needs. That sums it up.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 29, 2022)

worst activity i hate.....is showing up.....


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 29, 2022)

Since I started consulting, I had clients anxious to get me to do work for them, get a contract in place, then they aren't ready for me.  I have one that I am going to finish with this weekend then drop because nothing annoys me more than wasting my time when I actually have paying clients that I could have been billing.  I literally carved out time last week to help this client because they claimed they were ready and in need of help and they weren't ready for me until this week, which I had booked solid due to making room for them last week...  Grr


----------



## Yano (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 29, 2022)

Discussing the same boring lame shit at my weekly technical calls.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm self employed. My business is commercial floor cleaning and refinishing. Stripping and waxing VCT tile floors is one of the least enjoyable jobs around. From the smell of the chemicals to the fact that you may walk 20+ miles a day running the equipment and rinse mopping. It sucks.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 31, 2022)

Working under a lazy, dickhead supervisor


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2022)

j2048b said:


> worst activity i hate.....is showing up.....



Ha ha me too must have over read this post man you got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

